# Merged posts on day 21 blood test



## Dixie chick

I wonder if anyone can help me time my day 21 hormone test? I need to give bloods 7 days before my next AF (assume 7 days after ovulation?), but I'm not sure when that will be. I have only been off the pill for a month and my cycle was 50 days and when I was off the pill last year my cycles were all over (from 30 to 60 days). I'm currently CD10, would I be able to start using a basal body temperature chart or ovulation predictor kit so I can pin point ovulation this month or is it too late?

If I don't get this right I'm going to have to give up my appointment at the ACU and wait 3 months before I can go again, so I really wat to get it right!

Many thanks for your help.
D x


----------



## Dixie chick

Has anyone got any advice?  I want to get this right but equally don't want to waste £20 on a predictor kit if it's not going to help   

X


----------



## helenlouisey

Hi, if you are on cycle day 10 then there is a good chance you haven't yet ovulated.  If I was you I'd start doing OPKs.  At this late stage i wouldnt worry about about charting as it took me a good couple of months to get to grips with charting, but OPKs fairly quickly.  If I was you I'd get down to superdrug or boots tomorrow and get big pack of OPKs and get testing. Once you get a positive test you will usually ovulate 24-36 hours later, so you can then book your day 21 tests for approx 7 days after you ovulate.  

Good luck


----------



## Dixie chick

Thanks Helen, I didn't know if OPKs were a bit fiddley or difficult to get to grips with. I'll definitely go down this route instead of the charting.

Thanks for you help, D x


----------



## My Son is My World

Hi everyone
So I went for my day 21 blood test on friday. This year my periods have ranged between 26 - 32 day cycles however have mostly been 28 or 29 day cycles (I have a period each and every month and this always last 6-7 days). Due to work commitments I actually went for the test on day 22 thinking everything would be ok but now the doctors have just called to say my results didn't show ovulation this month and will need to repeat the test next month as they are concerned. Just with everything else that's going on at the minute with my DH's infertility its really upset me and I'm just panicking now wondering why I didn't ovulate. Has anyone been through something similar or can anyone help shed any light? I just assumed because I have fairly regular periods then I would ovulate?
Thanks xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

If your 21 day test was done  a week before you started your next period then it is likely that it is a true result. 

It is pretty normal for women to have an anovulatory cycle (1 where they don't ovulate) every so often. If you had the bloods taken and it was well over a week until your period started after it then the result you got is not accurate as the progesterone wont have had time to rise enough after ovulation. 


I don't think having the test a day late would make much difference as progesterone doesn't start to drop until af arrives.

This is the info I was given when I had my first 21 day test


----------



## My Son is My World

Thanks wibble-wobble. I can't be exact as to when my next period will be as I mentioned it can vary by a few days, however I think this will be sunday (ish). So that would be 9 days after my day 21 test which may affect the result slightly as it isn't the 7 days that the doctors like to see
It may not seem like a big deal but as my DP has just been found to be infertile I just can't deal with anything being wrong with me too. It all seems to be getting to me :-( x


----------



## wibble-wobble

My Gp said he wouldn't want the test to be more than 7 days as the result wouldn't show a clear reflection of what is happening with my hormones, you may be lucky and have just got the timing slightly off with the test this time    that next time it comes back better than brilliant


Ovulating is a big deal, my hubby is completely infertile (NOA) our consultant has just ordered more blood work for me (my Gp didn't get day 2/3 and 21 out of the same cycle which the fertility clinic like for best indication of fertility and he never did an AMH which shows ovarian reserve) so now I'm back to square 1 wondering if everything really is ok with me. Gp's really are a waste of space when it comes to fertility related stuff!!

Its really hard to stop infertility getting to you, when it's the biggest barrier ever between you and the baby you want sooo much. The only thing we can do is to try to book things to look forward to take our minds off it and to break up all the waiting


----------



## My Son is My World

I agree - its so hard to stay positive when it literally feels like everything is against me ever having a healthy little baby of my own.
What annoys me is the lack of communication and support by doctors - I just thibk them ringing me up and a doctors receptionist telling me the doctor is worried because my day 21 test shows no ovulation is terrible. The doctor could have at least called me so I could then talk it through rather than go out of my mind trawling google for reasons why :-(
I guess its something I'll have to get used to x


----------



## Sheilaweb

Arh girls, I can soo relate to you both as well, when your hubby is diagnosed with NOA (yeah mine too) you feel its the end of the world and your dreams of having that babe in arms just gets further and further away, not helped by a nurse handing you a leaflet on 'coping with childnesses' with the biggest look of pity I've ever seen - I just began sobbing, uncontrollably - I couldn't bear to look at hubby, I heard his heart hit the floor, at around the same time as I heard my dreams shatter into a million pieces.

We read up on the NOA thread here on FF and got some fab advice, support and information: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=259733.0
Unfortunately our clinic weren't prepared to give my hubby a PESA/TESA and told us we were to go straight onto the donor list. A number of couples on the NOA thread had posted of their successes when the hubby had take Wellman Multivitamins - we were sceptical but we had nothing to lose, and by the time we got matched with a donor (6 months) and we were good to go with icsi, I was overwhelmed when hubby had gone from zero to a million swimmers - and I admit I felt relieved that our very kind donor was left on the subs bench!

Emlore, there are drugs which you can be prescribed that will help to regulate ovulation, however if you go through fertility treatment, this isn't really such a big issue as the drugs take over anyway..... never give up on your dreams, if me and hubby can do it, why not you too - we never ever dared to dream, but with our clinics help and a massive dose of luck our miracle happened.

Hugs to you both 
Sheila


----------



## My Son is My World

Hi Ladies
So my AF still hasn't arrived (all the signs point to this being tomorrow) which will mean it will be 10 days after having my day 21 test that this arrives - do you think this could be the reason as to why my day 21 test showed that I didn't ovulate this month? I know they usually suggest for this to be taken 7 days before AF arrives which mine obviously wasn't. The problem is my doctor still insists I have this taken on day 21 again next month when I'm sure that isn't the right time for me - what should I do?
xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Could you tell your Gp that af arrived later than it does, so day 21 is later add a couple of days (say cd23 or 24) I think progesterone continues to rise from ovulation and doesn't drop until af arrives anyway.


----------



## My Son is My World

Hi wibble-wobble
No for some reason the doctor is insisting I take this on day 21 again. Would it be wrong of me to just go for this on day 23 anyway? It just seems a waste to go on day 21 again when I know the chances are it will not show ovulation. Have u been through anything similar? I'm just really unsure of what to do X


----------



## wibble-wobble

I had a cd21 test in feb of this year it showed I was ovulating, my cycles back then lasted 29 days. The consultant at the fertility clinic wants to redo my hormone levels now (as my Gp did 2/3 and 21 in separate cycles and missed out AMH) but now my cycles are between 30 and 32 days (one has been 35) so I'm wondering if I should go later.

I have heard others say that if your cycles are longer you should go later, as progesterone needs a week or so to rise after ovulation. I've posted the question on some of the threads I go on hoping someone will answer soon to put my mind at rest. As soon as I get an answer I'll post it on here for you


----------



## divegirl99

Hi all,

I was wondering whether there was anyone who could put my mind at rest, my cycles are deemed not regular so my doctor told me to go for the day 21 blood test on day 29 however the gruesome monthly is now showing signs of appearing early.  Will this negate the blood test I've just had or will it still show whether I ovulated or not.

Thanks

Sal


----------



## poppy 29

Hi

When I was on clomid I did digital ovulation tests when I got my positive I then booked a blood test for a week later to check progesterone levels to see if I ovulated, sorry if not much help
If u think af is coming no point in doing bloods wait for next month maybe

Good luck

Poppy


----------



## confusedbunny

Hi, i am new here and not sure if i am in the right forum and no nothing about how fertility worlks! 

Basically, here are the facts:

1.for the last 12 months i have monitored my cycle and it ranged from 23-53 days.....

2.I am currently on day 40 and still no period and yesturday i had "spotting" that i have never had before....

3.The doctor sent me for tests last month and the results are that i am not in menopause or anything ( i am 33) but my ovulation (progesterone)level on day 21 was just 2!! and therefore, i had not ovulated....does this mean i will never have kids.....i am having sleepless nites ever since.....

I am a geek at all this but i do not quite understand why doc sent me for day 21 test when i told her my periods have always been irregular and maybe day 21 is not my specific day?? or am i wrong?.......

Doc has not offered me any medication to help, should she? also out of panic i have ordered an ovulation kit online, where i assume i use everyday do get my specific ovulation day.....would my ovulation day vary every month? sorry for all the questions......am i most fertile for several days on this specific ovulation date too?......I have under active thyroid and wonder if that is causing a problem too.....


----------



## staceysm

Hi Confused,

I am just wanted to give you some advice  

Firstly you are correct, that if you are on day 40 now and no sign of AF then a blood test on day 21 wouldn't have showed ovulation, as you probably wouldn't have ovulated yet.  I am probably telling you things you already know, so I apologise in advance.

I have 28 day cycles and track ovulation.  I normally ovulate from day 12 to day 15.  On the month where I had a 35 day cycle, I didn't ovulate until about day 21 and therefore the 21 day blood test would have shown no ovulation as it would have been to early, although I did. 

I think you have done the right thing in buying the ovulation sticks, as you can see roughly when you get your LH surge and ovulation normally takes place after that.  The Dr's tell you that the sticks don't actually tell you if you have ovulated or not which is correct, but at least you can perhaps get a blood test done about 7 days after that for progesterone levels.

Firstly as hard as it is please try and relax a bit.  I truly know how hard it is, I ttc for 4 years before IVF, but worrying and sleepless nights will just cause you more stress .

Some ovulation sticks can be quite expensive, so I buy some on Amazon called one step and they are really cheap and have never let me down.  On the day I get my surge I do a back up with a clearblue just to be certain.

It may also be worth talking to your Dr about taking something in order to get your periods a bit more regularly.

Good luck
Stacey
x


----------



## Lisymb

Hi
Im in total agreement with Staceysm...... they cannot possibly tell you that you havent ovulated if you are having such long cycles.  My advise would be requesting another blood test, but perhaps get some ovulation tests too.  I too have the One Step tests from amazon, they are basic but they do the trick and much cheaper than any you will find in the shops! Which is useful when you are testing alot!!

I am annovulatory, which means i dont ovulate, and i also have PCOS.  I didnt ovulate for a long time, but after a long wait for my fertility appointment and several tests later i was prescribed clomid.  I have just taken my first month of tablets and i have ovulated!! So even if you dont ovulate now, there is hope out there for everyone.  The hardest part for me was the waiting for appointments.  From my referal date i waited 5 months for my actually appointment.  But luckily for me the clinic arranged a number of tests for both me and my hubby between those times, so on the date of my appointment we got prescribed clomid straight away.

If you are serious about getting pregnant i would look into have accupunture.  I started it around 4 months ago and go twice a month.  Even though im annovulatory, my AF was always really heavy and long.  Since having accupunture it has really controlled the bleeding and helped reduce the pain i experience.  I truly believe it works!!
I wish you lots of luck.... any questions there is always someone on here who can help!! This site has become my lifeline the past few months  
xxxx


----------



## chazzy333444

hi ladies...... 
Just thought i would add my story and i too had a 21 day progesterone test and mine came back at 2. Its such a sock! i do have a 28 day is cycle..... but my doctor said to me are you sure you went on the correct day!!!! 

I was sent for a lap and dye where they check if your tubes are open,,,, mine were open but they did find a small amount of endo..... i have now been transfered to queens hospital romford...... im hoping to get clomid
(i have been using ov tests and  they always came back with a positive result, but i have been told this doesnt meen you have ov'd it has just detected a LH surge.........) 
Lisymb -  take it your a fertility clinic now? on your first appointment did they give you clomid or send you for more tests first? xx


----------



## vixter_1

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to add my bit.  I have PCO, I haven't had a period in 18months as they never returned after stopping the pill.  However, on Christmas day I got my first BFP.  I had to go through a lot to get there but I just wanted to say not ovulating is not the end of the world, there is still hope and many, many courses of treatment ahead of you to get you your baby. 

Good luck

V X


----------



## weeble101

Hi Sal, 
I definitely agree with Poppy on this one. I have short cycles, and lots of my day 21 tests were coming back as negative on clomid (despite busy looking ovaries on ultrasounds). In the end I took things into my own hands and started testing earlier and suddenly I 'miraculously' started ovulating. 
My guess is you need to test no nearer than 6 days before af. 
Probably a daft question, but have you tried the temperature thing? I found it tricky when I first tried, but my acupuncturist has  got me into it now and it does show really well when you ovulate + it's free once you've bought the thermometer.


----------



## chazzy333444

Hi vixter
Huge congrats!!!!! so pleased for you!

Just wondering if any of you could maybe help witha question..... had 21day blood test back in aug came back at 2, so no ovulation, since then had a lap and now waiting for my appointment at a fertility clinic....... in the mean time can i go back to doctors and ask for another 21day blood test?

Thanks xxx


----------



## vixter_1

Hi Chazzy

Yes you can but my advice would be to wait for the fertility clinic.  You will only drive yourself mad with results in the meantime and the clinic are going to prob retest everything again.  But medically should be no reason why not.

Take care of yourself V X


----------



## Hopingitwill

Don't know if this is the correct place to post, but hoping someone can answer the question or direct me to the correct place to post. I had my cycle day 21 bloods done for the first time this month ( my gp told me to ho whilst I was waiting for my fertility appointment). I think I ovulated on either cycle day 17 or 18 ( had my peaks on cbfm on 16 and 17) but cm was more abundant on day 17 and 18. This means I was about 3-4dpo? What does this mean. My gp has said the levels are normal but surely they have to take into account ovulation date which they don't have (are theybasing my results on a perfect 28 day cycle based on ovulation on day 14? Can anyone shed any light on my results. Af due on Sunday as I have a 32 day cycle. Thanks and sorry for waffling!


----------



## the_tempress89

getting my first of three day 21 tests done, only problem is my day 21 is on a sunday! should i make an appointment for the monday which is day 22 or the friday before which is day 19? im thinking day 22 but i dunno what gives more accurate results, these tests are for my first fertility clinic app so very very important  xxx


----------



## mazv

As far as I'm aware the test on day 21 is just to confirm that ovulation has taken place. Progesterone levels rise quickly post ovulation as the collapsing follicle (corpus luteum) pumps out progesterone to support implantation and a developing embryo. It doesn't pinpoint when ovulatio ntook place but does confirm that it has and that your body is producing enough progesterone after ovulation ot support a pregnancy.

Hope this answers what you were asking?

Maz x


----------



## smcwales

When I have my day 21 tests done I am actually on day 24/25 of my cycle.  The day 21 test should be done 7 days after ovulation which isn't necessarily day 21 of your cycle.  We are all different it is not possible for ever woman in the world to have the exact same cycle.  Hope that helps.

Did they mgive you your progesterone numbers?


----------



## Hopingitwill

Thanks for both your comments. My level was 32.5 which I believe is within normal range fo means I ovulated. Was not sure what the official ranges are. As I said, I think I was about 4dpo on cycle day 21 so was unsure if they would have been higher or lower at 7dpo. However these figures would suggest I am ovulating- is that correct ( it was the secretary of gp who said they were normal but first infertility appointment with specialist us not until next week).


----------

